# [VIDEO] Home Owner Opening Fire on 4 Home Invaders Caught on Camera



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ing-fire-on-4-home-invaders-caught-on-camera/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Owner needs some more practice time. I don’t think any of the bad guys were hit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> Owner needs some more practice time. I don't think any of the bad guys were hit.


I keep trying to tell you guys: When you're being attacked for real, you get into an adrenaline-fuelled panic, and it becomes extremely difficult for you to make accurate, effective hits.
Yes, _panic_ is the real, operative word.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m sure that is true and hope I never find out.


----------

